# Who Do You Train Under?



## MJS

We have alot of grapplers and MMA people on this forum, so I thought it would be cool to hear a little about where you train and who you train under.

For myself, while its been a while since I've made it to a class, I've done the majority of my grappling with Chris Martell from Middletown, CT. Chris is a Purple Belt under Roy Harris. He has had Mr. Harris to his school a number of times, as well as flying down to see him at his school to train. 

I also attend seminars with Ron Kosakowski from Waterbury, CT. Ron is a great person, with a ton of experience in the grappling areas, as well as the FMAs. My head is spinning with info. when I'm done with his seminars.

So...what about everyone else! 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa

All of my grappling training is through my art (basic stuff) and from my teacher who is Godan in Judo.


----------



## Ybot

I started training Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu in Fresno at a Ralph Gracie affiliated school.  The main Jiu-jitsu istructor at the time was Ted Stobie, who wore the most beat up belt I've ever seen (it was blue, but looking back the guy should have been at least purple at the time).  I trained there for about 6 months.

Then moved to a Royce Gracie school when it opened, training under Tosh Cooke who was a blue belt at the time.  I trained at that school for a year and a half, and was promoted to Blue by Royce.

I then moved to Sacramento and began training at the Sacramento State University Grappling Club under Adrian Saldana who was a Purple belt under Cassio Werneck.  By the end of that school year Cassio moved to Sacramento peminately, and I've been training with him ever since.  Cassio promoted me to purple about 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## MJS

Thanks for the replies!   I'm sure we have a few more grapplers out there.  Lets here from some others as well! 

Mike


----------



## Kwan Jang

Most of my MMA and submission grappling has come from Frank Shamrock and "Crazy" Bob Cook. I've worked quite a bit with Wally and Leon Jay in Small Cirlce Jujitsu over the years. Most of my BJJ base comes from Ralf and Cesar Gracie and I've picked up some pointers from BJ Penn.


----------



## MALibrarian

I recently started training under John Widmann (Nidan in Judo and a BJJ Brown Belt under Yamasaki).  I'm very much a n00b, but thus far having an absolutely amazing time.


----------



## Shogun

For Grappling, I train under Professor Pedro Sauer (6th degree black belt). Our affiliate instructor out here in Washington is Justin Angelos who is a purple belt. I am a blue belt under Pedro Sauer.

before that I took a few lessons from a Gracie Barra school, and have wrestled for 10 years. Our school works closly with Lotus club (juliano Prado) black belt James foster, as well as Rodrigo Medeiros's BJJ revolution team. 

Justin has trained with the Gracie academy, Royler and royce gracie, and several other masters on multiple occassions.


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Well I havn't posted here in a long time, so hello everybody.  I train in bjj and mma under Matt Thornton in Portland.


----------



## BJJMichigan

Shogun said:


> For Grappling, I train under Professor Pedro Sauer (6th degree black belt). Our affiliate instructor out here in Washington is Justin Angelos who is a purple belt. I am a blue belt under Pedro Sauer.
> 
> before that I took a few lessons from a Gracie Barra school, and have wrestled for 10 years. Our school works closly with Lotus club (juliano Prado) black belt James foster, as well as Rodrigo Medeiros's BJJ revolution team.
> 
> Justin has trained with the Gracie academy, Royler and royce gracie, and several other masters on multiple occassions.


 
Question for ya Shogun, did Rodrigo Medeiro's school just promote 4 Brown's belts up to black recently? I though I read that they did? I have heard great things about team revolution.


----------



## Shogun

I think they did.

revolution has a GREAT competition team. Julio fernandez's team just swept a comp in my area about 2 months ago.


----------



## El_Seepo

I did the bulk of my BJJ training in Tokyo under Taka Watanabe, who gave me my blue belt. 

I'm currently training in Judo under a lot of talented people.


----------



## searcher

I trained my grappling with my father.   I have also trained with varying other inviduals: Richard Fatheree, Phillip Porter, Omar Ahmad., and Frank Shamrock(at seminars).


----------



## arnisador

I train in BJJ here. He's under Wellington "Megaton" Diaz (Phoenix, AZ), who is under Rickson Gracie.


----------



## El_Seepo

arnisador said:


> I train in BJJ here. He's under Wellington "Megaton" Diaz (Phoenix, AZ), who is under Rickson Gracie.



One of my first exposures to BJJ was in my JKD class (about eight/nine years ago -man I wish that had been nine years of solid training!), taught by a student of Trevor Clarkson, who is a student of Megaton's. I've heard some interesting stories!


----------



## Tez3

I train MMA with my instructor Mick Nokes who also the promoter of Pride & Glory Ultimate Fighting shows. He started P&G with Ian Freeman about three years ago and has since taken over as sole promoter. Ian has been signed by IFL to train a British team and is moving to the States for a while. 
I'm part of Team Shotai Kai our fighting team. As well as training in our own club we go off to train with others such as Quannum, London Shoot, Leigh Remedious' club among others. Over here we tend to train with fighters although I do some BJJ. Gi grappling/BJJ isn't hugely popular among MMA fighters so most don't do it.


----------



## Ernie Henderson

At the moment I don't really train under anyone. I run a sub grappling school in A remote area of Central Washington. 
I worked with Brain Hipp in spokane for Judo, James Fairley in Spokane for American Freestyle Jiu Jitsu and MMA, and Kurt Rojo in Palm Spring for BJJ.


----------



## Real Position

I started out under Carlson (RIP) and got my blue and purple from him. After he passed away, I started training with De La Riva and got my brown from him.


----------



## Marvin

FuriousGeorge said:


> Well I havn't posted here in a long time, so hello everybody. I train in bjj and mma under Matt Thornton in Portland.


FuriousGeorge, have we met?


----------



## Rich Parsons

MJS said:


> We have alot of grapplers and MMA people on this forum, so I thought it would be cool to hear a little about where you train and who you train under.
> 
> For myself, while its been a while since I've made it to a class, I've done the majority of my grappling with Chris Martell from Middletown, CT. Chris is a Purple Belt under Roy Harris. He has had Mr. Harris to his school a number of times, as well as flying down to see him at his school to train.
> 
> I also attend seminars with Ron Kosakowski from Waterbury, CT. Ron is a great person, with a ton of experience in the grappling areas, as well as the FMAs. My head is spinning with info. when I'm done with his seminars.
> 
> So...what about everyone else!
> 
> Mike




I train under anyone who is on top of me.  

Good Thread idea.


----------



## Ybot

Real Position said:


> I started out under Carlson (RIP) and got my blue and purple from him. After he passed away, I started training with De La Riva and got my brown from him.


Wow, sounds like some real solid instruction.  Where does De La Riva teach?  You must get some great open guard training.


----------



## Real Position

Ybot said:


> Wow, sounds like some real solid instruction. Where does De La Riva teach? You must get some great open guard training.


 
De La Riva's academy is in Rio but he has associations worldwide. I have my own academy in the Greater Buffalo New York area. De La Riva comes twice a year for seminars. I am his New York state representative.

I've been fortunate to train under two of the greatest instructors ever and yes we have lots of open guard instruction from De La Riva.

www.wnybjj.com


----------



## Darth F.Takeda

I train under Dave Lamond, in Icho Yama Ryu Aiki-Jujutsu ( Judo,  Miyama Ryu, Techonouchi-Ryu, and H2H blend and Daito Ryu)  and Daito Ryu Kodo Kai. I train under him in Woodbridge,Va. I am a Nidan.
While we have a strong grappling component, many of us crosstrasin  as well, so things from BJJ, Sambo and catch go down on our mats as well.
 Bruce  Chui, of Modern  Arnis/Small Circle Jujitsu is a good  freind of mine and we  get together and train  sometimes.
I also have done some FMA with Proffessor Dave Wink's FullContact FMA/IMA group.

I hear Pedro Saur is 30 miles up the road from me now, so I am contemplating going there once a week.


----------



## ppko

when I first started grappling I was under Tim Foster, he was my teacher I now train under TA Frazer  in Jodoryu Jujitsu I have been to many seminars on grappling John Saylor (U.S. Olympic Judo coach 1980 and 1984), Tony Annesi, Dan Severn (I brought him in for a seminar), Wally Lewis, Tom Manson among others


----------



## Shogun

> At the moment I don't really train under anyone. I run a sub grappling school in A remote area of Central Washington.


Where exactly in Washington? near ellensburg?


----------



## thaitanium

Gracie Barra!


----------



## seal

Matt Serra.


----------



## Infinite

Sigung John Bono


----------



## MJS

Infinite said:


> Sigung John Bono


 
Nice!!  I've read alot of his posts over on the Kaju cafe and his web site looks like you've got a very well rounded program!!


----------



## Infinite

MJS said:


> Nice!!  I've read alot of his posts over on the Kaju cafe and his web site looks like you've got a very well rounded program!!



Yeah now if I could just not get my butt whooped every time things would be better


----------



## kosho

I train under:

Allan Manganello 
 He is out of   KY
On November 4, 2006, Allan was promoted to Black Belt in Gracie Jiu-Jitsu by Pedro Sauer.
In 1994, Allan began studying Gracie Jiu-Jitsu with Relson and Royce Gracie and became the first person to introduce Gracie (Brazilian) Jiu-Jitsu to Louisville. Relson and Royce told Allan about their brother Rickson whom Allan met and became good friends with, earning his Blue Belt from Rickson Gracie in 1996.

he comes up to mass about 4 times a year.
i have been working under him sence 2002.
and  another teacher name Chris out of Ma...

Kosho


----------



## MJS

Infinite said:


> Yeah now if I could just not get my butt whooped every time things would be better


 
Out of curiosity, what are the classes like?


----------



## Infinite

MJS said:


> Out of curiosity, what are the classes like?



Well, you show up he shows you a move or tells you the move. He typically then asks a series of questions outlining the primary benifits and purpose of the move. 

Then we pair off and do exchange drills. We start with the feed switch feed switch. We then move to the feed counter, switch, feed counter, switch type of drill.

Each of these drills is done at 70 to 80% of speed and power.

Then we move to the mount / escape drill.

Then we move to grappling and practice a few moves for a while. Typically 5 one each side of a submission.


After that we do full on 100% full contact sparing for standup and then move to full contact submission.

This is our boxing class each class is different but I don't want too fully reproduce his format without his permission 

Needless to say they are not for the meek.

--Infy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I have trained in BJJ for a long time and have modified it so that what I teach is primarily just for the street. (not that BJJ isn't great already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) However here are some of the instructors that I have been blessed to train with.

Harvey Berman - Main Teacher  www.warriorway.com 
(an american pioneer of Brazilian Jiujitsu)
Don Daly II - http://www.expertvillage.com/interviews/beginning-jiu-jitsu.htm
Caique - Seminars & Private Lessons (Simply an Awesome BJJ Teacher)
Royce Gracie - Seminars
Rolker Gracie - Seminars & Private Lessons
Relson Gracie - Seminars
Ken Blackburn - Has taught BJJ seminars in my Training Hall ( One of the strongest men alive)  http://extremeathletictraining.com/default.aspx
Hatsumi Soke of the Bujinkan
To many Wrestlers to mention!

Soooooo many others who have influenced me along the 
way that they are two numerous to mention.  Particularly grappling in other arts and their upsides and downsides.


----------



## MJS

Infinite said:


> Well, you show up he shows you a move or tells you the move. He typically then asks a series of questions outlining the primary benifits and purpose of the move.
> 
> Then we pair off and do exchange drills. We start with the feed switch feed switch. We then move to the feed counter, switch, feed counter, switch type of drill.
> 
> Each of these drills is done at 70 to 80% of speed and power.
> 
> Then we move to the mount / escape drill.
> 
> Then we move to grappling and practice a few moves for a while. Typically 5 one each side of a submission.
> 
> 
> After that we do full on 100% full contact sparing for standup and then move to full contact submission.
> 
> This is our boxing class each class is different but I don't want too fully reproduce his format without his permission
> 
> Needless to say they are not for the meek.
> 
> --Infy.


 
Cool! Thanks!  And I understand about saying too much.  I was just looking for a brief rundown, which you gave.:ultracool   Sounds like a blast!!

Thanks again!:ultracool


----------



## Last Fearner

Rich Parsons said:


> I train under anyone who is on top of me.


 
*Rats!* You beat me to it!! :lfao: 

Ok.... seriously. Grappling....hmmm.... Let me see.
My father from 1965 to 1995 (Ex-professional Wrestler - He died Dec 13, 1995)
Bobo Brazil (The late Huston Harris - Professional Wrestler)
Multiple other Professional Wrestlers.
My Uncle (3rd Dan Judo) Intermittently from 1960s to 1990s.
Six Years of Jr. High & High School wrestling (various coaches).
A local Judo Instructor in 1975,
and a few others I don't care to mention! 

CM D.J. Eisenhart
___________________
Last Fearner


----------



## matt.m

I trained under GySgt Jeff Wilkinson and a few other Staff, Gunny and Master Sergeants in the Marine Corps.  33 gold and 7 silver while in competition in judo.  I wrestled under Staff Sergeant Roy Simmons, Greco....I had won 18 gold medals with him as the coach.


----------



## terryl965

Mainly my wife for she is all that will have me


----------



## ppko

Kind of funny I have been looking for some relationships btween people thus far I have only found BJJ mainly GJJ.


----------



## Brandie224

I train at kore kombat fitness under team Yamasaki in Winchester, VA. I just started training a few months ago my husband is a blue belt and his instructor was looking for a girl to train with his wife because she didn't want to train with a bunch of guys so I have been doing it with just the two of us, but as long as I have a babysitter I go to the regular classes too try to get some more experience.


----------



## Marvin

I think this is all of em
Nate Banks http://www.shobudo.org/
Kogi Oshima http://www.atch.com/djc/photogal.html
Ray Diem
Takashi Kushida http://www.aikidoyoshokai.org/
Paulo Guillobel http://www.guillobelbjj.com/home.htm  Seminars
Ryan Fiorenzi http://eastwestmartialarts.com
Larry Hartsell http://www.jkdassoc.com
Paul Sharp
Matt Thornton http://www.straightblastgym.com
John Kavanagh http://www.sbgireland.com
Randy Couture http://www.randycouture.tv/ Seminars
Eric Paulson http://erikpaulson.com Seminars
Tom Oberhue http://www.impactjiujitsu.com/


----------



## Rebiu

Rigan Machado
Richard Bustillo
Pat Militech
Mick Doyle
Kawini Mau Mau

I have trained with
Jeremy Horn
Ricco Rodriguez
Fabiano Iha
Jens Pulver
Matt Hughes
Tony Messenger
Eric Paulsen
Joe Riggs
many more I am not remembering


----------



## Andrew Green

Rebiu said:


> Rigan Machado
> Richard Bustillo
> Pat Militech
> Mick Doyle
> Kawini Mau Mau



These guys are all over the place, I don't know where all are, but you got a few states covered there.  Must be a awful lot of traveling...


----------



## MJS

Rebiu said:


> Rigan Machado
> Richard Bustillo
> Pat Militech
> Mick Doyle
> Kawini Mau Mau
> 
> I have trained with
> Jeremy Horn
> Ricco Rodriguez
> Fabiano Iha
> Jens Pulver
> Matt Hughes
> Tony Messenger
> Eric Paulsen
> Joe Riggs
> many more I am not remembering


 
Were these seminars, or are you currently and actively training under someone?  Personally, I don't consider a seminar as "training under" someone.


----------



## Rebiu

Andrew Green said:


> These guys are all over the place, I don't know where all are, but you got a few states covered there.  Must be a awful lot of traveling...



I moved to california back in 1992 and was there for three years.  I lived in Omaha and Hawaii for a while as well as traveling extensively


----------



## Rebiu

MJS said:


> Were these seminars, or are you currently and actively training under someone?  Personally, I don't consider a seminar as "training under" someone.



I have never attended a seminar.  Most of my associations involved one on one exchanges of technique as they found I had as much to offer them as they had to offer me.


----------



## Shogun

kosho said:


> I train under:
> 
> Allan Manganello
> He is out of   KY
> On November 4, 2006, Allan was promoted to Black Belt in Gracie Jiu-Jitsu by Pedro Sauer.
> In 1994, Allan began studying Gracie Jiu-Jitsu with Relson and Royce Gracie and became the first person to introduce Gracie (Brazilian) Jiu-Jitsu to Louisville. Relson and Royce told Allan about their brother Rickson whom Allan met and became good friends with, earning his Blue Belt from Rickson Gracie in 1996.
> 
> he comes up to mass about 4 times a year.
> i have been working under him sence 2002.
> and  another teacher name Chris out of Ma...
> 
> Kosho



Yay! another pedro sauer student!


----------



## Bigjoemma

I traing in BJJ under Matt and Nick Serra in Huntington, Long Island


----------



## Steve

James Foster in kent, wa.


----------



## zacthechef

Ben Hall.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt

Bigjoemma said:


> I traing in BJJ under Matt and Nick Serra in Huntington, Long Island


I'm jealous...


----------



## Bigjoemma

Im def. lucky to train under those too its a blast they make it fun but ur always learning


----------



## allenjp

Gracie Barra (Carlos Gracie Jr.)

Specifically Magid Hage at Gracie Barra Escondido (Socal)


----------



## ChitNasty

I started in Judo & Jujitsu in 1980. Met the Gracie Family in 1993 and have trained with hem ever since. I am one of the first American Black Belts under Relson Gracie.


----------



## Dagney Taggert

Fabio Santos.  Purple.

Chit- I had the honor of taking a class with Relson at Fabio's school.  He is an excellent instructor.


----------



## strikesubmit

Eddie (and his brother Adem) Redzovic, at Gracie Barra Chicago.

...yes...in Chicago.

at the moment we have a couple interim Muay Thai instructors, as our old instructor moved to Philly.


----------



## grav3h3art

I train under the Bushi Kaze Dojo which is basically Koga Ryu Ninjutsu and I went to BJJ offered in the IPN University here in Mexico. Forgot the name of the Instructor but I believe hes a brown belt under Gracie Barra Mexico. 

PS.

Im a youtube blackbelt ( dont know if thats valid)


----------



## Pyrock

I'm a relative newbie but my kids and I all train directly under Ralph Gracie.


----------



## jthomas1600

I'm not a BJJ practitioner as such (I do TKD with my kids when I'm home) but I'm a mariner by trade and have been working in Rio for a while now. Recently I started training here... http://www.luizpaulojiujitsu.com.br/NossaHistoria.php 
Sorry the link is all in Portuguese. Fortunately for me, Luiz lived in Ca. for a few years and speaks pretty good english. He's a great guy, great instruction, and the cost is about $60 US for all the classes I can make it to.


----------

